#  Der kleine Patient >   Ständiges Nachtröpfeln nach Toilettengang >

## dederonbeutel

ich war beim Urologen mit meinem Kind sich seine Blase nicht richtig  entleert.Es wurde Ultraschall gemacht und da hat man es gesehen, das die Blase sich nicht richtig entleer. Ich kann es auch gut beobachten. Nach dem Urinieren kann er immer  noch Tropfen oder kleine Bäche rauslassen, wenn er presst. Das ist ja  nicht normal. Auch hält er keine 1,5 bis 2 Stunden durch. Manchmal geht in einer Stunde 2 - 3 Mal zur Toilette. 
Der Arzt gab mir einen Zettel mit, für ein Blasentraining, wo man sich 5 Minuten Zeit lassen soll auf der Toilette und bis Mittags sollte er 1 Liter Flüssigkeit trinken. 
Nun mache ich mir dennoch Sorgen weil ich heute wieder beobachtet habe,  das er pressen und pressen kann und es kommt immer noch Urin raus. Die  Blase entleert sich nicht, das ist mal Fakt. Er tropft und tropft :/ 
Nun habe ich erst im November den Termin für die nächste Untersuchung,  ob was organisches vorliegt, was ich nicht glaube. Er ist nachts trocken  und war seit dem 3 Lebensjahr tags trocken. Jetzt ist er 6  und nässt seit 4 Wochen wieder ein. Er geht normal auf die Toilette wenn er muss aber verliert zwischenzeitlich immer tropfenweise Urin, was einen nassen Schlüpfer hervorruft, mehrmals täglich. Zur Zeit benutzt er Einlagen.  
Könnte wirklich eine Faulheitsblase antrainiert sein oder liegt tatsächlich was organisches vor?

----------


## anker

Das würde ich in einer Kindernephrologie abklären !! Es können ne Menge Ursachen in Frage kommen, wobei manches medikamentös behandelt werden kann, anderes bedarf tatsächlich eines Blasentrainings. Was hilfreich sein kann, bzw. wird man normalerweise bei einer Terminvereinbarung mit der Kindernephrologie dazu angehalten. Ein Miktionsprotokoll zu führen über etwa eine Woche. 
Näheres kannst du auch hier lesen: BKJPP und BAG präsentieren Kinder- und Jugendpsychiatrie, Psychosomatik und Psychotherapie
lg

----------

